
The police avoid requests for their records by simply not keeping any - Elof
https://theoutline.com/post/7901/the-police-avoid-requests-for-their-records-by-simply-not-keeping-any
======
h2odragon
There's some security benefit, I suppose. If even the police can't access
their records then possibly no one else can either.

Nah. Perhaps that could be the case in a pleasant fantasy world inhabited by
ponies and unicorns and flutterbugs; today I think it just means no one knows
who else has that data.

